# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  φόβος απώλειας

## vith

είμαι 25 χρονών και μένω στο πατρικό μου,ακόμα και όταν σπούδαζα στην ουσία εδώ έμενα γιατί γύρναγα πάντα..στο σπίτι μένει και η γιαγιά μου, που στην ουσία αυτή με μεγάλωσε, κοιμόμασταν μαζί και γενικά έχω πολύ δέσιμο με την γιαγιά μου. τον τελευταίο καιρό αρχίζει και πέφτει και έχει κάποια θέματα..εμένα με έχει πιάσει άγχος το συζητάω με τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους αλλά με λένε υπερβολική και λογικό, μου λένε είναι μεγάλη και λογικό κάποια στιγμή να πεθάνει...αλλά εμένα με έχει πιάσει εμμονή πηγαίνω όταν κοιμάται να δω αν αναπνέει με τον παραμικρό θόρυβο ταράζομαι και γενικά δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως κάποια στιγμή θα μπω στο σπίτι και δε θα είναι...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ειναι και η απωλεια κομματι της ζωης vith μου, πρεπει να προσπαθουμε να συμφιλιωνομαστε με αυτο, οταν ερχεται η ωρα ομως και μεχρι τοτε να μην το σκεφτομαστε...κι εγω φρικαρω οταν παρατηρω τις ρυτιδες στα προσωπα των γονιων μου η τις ασπρες τριχες στα μαλλια τους η τα γενια του πατερα μου και νιωθω οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να το αντιμετωπισω οταν ερθει η ωρα οποτε κι αν ειναι, θαρρω θα χασω τα λογικα μου εντελως...ελα μου ομως που λογικα θα μπορεσω να προχωρησω τελικα με τη ζωη μου. Και θα μπορεσεις και εσυ. Κι εγω τωρα την γνωριζω σιγα σιγα την απωλεια μεσα απο εναν χωρισμο και σκεφτομουν μεχρι και αν αξιζει να παρω σκυλο η οχι αφου θα πεθανει και θα στενοχωρηθω πολυ. Χωρις πλακα σημερα εκανα αυτες τις σκεψεις. Κατεληξα ομως στο οτι οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε φτιαγμενοι για να θρηνουμε την απωλεια, να το ξεπερναμε σιγα σιγα, να σηκωνομαστε στα ποδια μας και να πηγαινουμε παρακατω, ο ψυχισμος μας ναι μεν ειναι ευαισθητος γιατι ποναμε, ειναι ομως και ευπροσαρμοστος και παντα βρισκουμε τον τροπο να προχωρησουμε. Προσπαθησε να μην σκεφτεσαι απο τωρα μια κατασταση που δεν χρειαζεται να αντιμετωπισεις ακομα, θα τα καταφερεις οοοταν ερθει η ωρα. Για τωρα δειξε στη γιαγια σου την αγαπη σου και λεγε της μονο καλες κουβεντες, γλυκες κουβεντες γιατι αυτες θα παρει μαζι της και θα ειναι το δωρο σου οοοταν κλεισει τα ματια της. Κανω αυτη τη σκεψη και οταν μιλω στους γονεις μου και νιωθω αμεσως σχεδον ασχημα αν μιλησω αποτομα η ασχημα. Μην στενοχωριεσαι παντως για αυτο, και οταν και αν δεν μπορεις παρα να το σκεφτεσαι κατευθυνε τη σκεψη σου στα καλα της ζωης της. Ποσο γεματη υπηρξε, πως εκανε μια ωραια οικογενεια, την ομορφη σχεση που ειχατε καθως και το οτι δεν θελει να στενοχωριεσαι και να φοβασαι, ειμαι σιγουρη πως σε θελει δυνατη.

----------


## vith

σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ με βοηθήσαν αρκετά από αυτά που είπες γιατί έχεις δίκιο..το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνω είναι να τη δείχνω πόσο την αγαπάω και έτσι ειναι όπως το λες όταν έρθει η ώρα ξέρω πως μια χαρα θα το αντιμετωπισω και είναι ασχημο να το σκεφτομαι και να με τυρανναει απο τωρα ωρις λογο....

----------


## nick190813

> είμαι 25 χρονών και μένω στο πατρικό μου,ακόμα και όταν σπούδαζα στην ουσία εδώ έμενα γιατί γύρναγα πάντα..στο σπίτι μένει και η γιαγιά μου, που στην ουσία αυτή με μεγάλωσε, κοιμόμασταν μαζί και γενικά έχω πολύ δέσιμο με την γιαγιά μου. τον τελευταίο καιρό αρχίζει και πέφτει και έχει κάποια θέματα..εμένα με έχει πιάσει άγχος το συζητάω με τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους αλλά με λένε υπερβολική και λογικό, μου λένε είναι μεγάλη και λογικό κάποια στιγμή να πεθάνει...αλλά εμένα με έχει πιάσει εμμονή πηγαίνω όταν κοιμάται να δω αν αναπνέει με τον παραμικρό θόρυβο ταράζομαι και γενικά δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως κάποια στιγμή θα μπω στο σπίτι και δε θα είναι...


εχει ακομα χρονια η γιαγια σου αμα περπαταει ακομα.μην αγχωνεσαι απο τωρα.Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι η ζωη...Και εγω τα ιδια παθαινω με την γιαγια μου .εχει μεγαλωσει τωρα ,αλλα ελπιζω να ζησει ακομα χρονια.
αυτο πρεπει να το αποδεχτεις...

----------


## Constantly curious

> σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ με βοηθήσαν αρκετά από αυτά που είπες γιατί έχεις δίκιο..το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνω είναι να τη δείχνω πόσο την αγαπάω και έτσι ειναι όπως το λες όταν έρθει η ώρα ξέρω πως μια χαρα θα το αντιμετωπισω και είναι ασχημο να το σκεφτομαι και να με τυρανναει απο τωρα ωρις λογο....


Μα αφου αγαπας και δεν θα ηθελες να απεβιωσει ειναι φυσιολογικο και να αγχωνεσαι για την πιθανοτητα. Απλα οπως τονισες και η ιδια βλεπεις οτι εχει γιγαντωθει μεσα σου και υποφερεις και ακριβως εκει ειναι που ξεκινά και η ταλαιπωρια. Σε ενα θετικο σεναριο η γιαγια μπορει να παει και 90. Της παλαιας σχολης εχουν αντοχες  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> . Της παλαιας σχολης εχουν αντοχες


Αντοχες δε λες τιποτα .................η μανα μου , 81 , ο πατερας μου 90 , αμφοτεροι ταχουν 400 , κοτσονατοι , καλοι οδηγοι , δεν καταλαβαινουν Χριστο ............ ειναι και τα γονιδια ομως , κι εγω κοντευω τα 55 , κι ειμαι σε αριστη κατασταση , και σωματικα , και γενικοτερα .....αλλα γυμναζομαι απο τα 17 , ακοντισμο , μετα σερφ , και απο τα 26 , βαρη ........ο πατερας μου , εσκαβε ολο το κτημα μικρος ......με ποδηλατα κυκλοφορουσαν τοτε , και δεν τρωγαν σαν εμας .......

----------


## vith

εννειται πως εχουν καλυτερη κραση γιατι απλα μεγαλωσαν πολυ διαφορετικα..εμενα η γιαγια μου ειναι ηδη 87 εχει χρονια που εχει κινητικα προβληματα..αλλα εμεις δυστυχως ετσι οπω μεγαλωνουμε με αυτα που τρεφοματε καιπου ειμαστε συνεχεια εκτεθεμενοι στην ραδιενεργεια τα 90 θα φανταζουν 120..χαχα

----------


## Mara.Z

Vith, είναι πολύ γλυκό από μέρους σου όσα λες για τη γιαγιά σου! δείχνει ευαίσθητο χαρακτήρα, φιλοτιμία, νοιάξιμο. 
Να είστε καλά να χαίρεστε ο ένας την παρουσία του άλλου. Και να έχει ομορφιά και ποιότητα η καθημερινότητά σας! Μη σκέφτεσαι το αύριο ζήστε το τώρα!

Ξέρεις, ο φόβος απώλειας κρύβει κάπου βαθιά μέσα του κι ένα αίσθημα ευθύνης. 
Ότι έχουμε ευθύνη να είναι ο άλλος υγιής, αρτιμελής. 
Ομως δεν είμαστε ούτε θαυματοποιοί ούτε υπεράνθρωποι. 
Κρύβει και φόβο, τί θα κάνω αν φύγει από τη ζωή? θα μείνω μόνος μου, θα με αγαπήσει άλλος έτσι? κι εδώ υπολανθάνει μια κάποια εξάρτηση...
Δεν κρίνω, τροφή για συζήτηση προσπαθώ να δώσω!

----------


## vith

ετσι ειναι οντως νιωθω και ευθυνη και νωθω εξαρτηση απο τη γιαγια.όσο χαζό και αν ακούγεται. όταν πονάει και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι νιώθω άχρηστη...

----------


## PositiveWave

Vith, κάθε αρχή έχει και ένα τέλος σε αυτή τη ζωή. Θνητοί δεν είμαστε άλλωστε;
Από κει και πέρα, άχρηστη δεν είσαι! Όσο νοιάζεσαι τους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους, να ξέρεις ότι είσαι ο πιο σημαντικός άνθρωπος για αυτούς! Να ήξερες πόσοι ηλικιωμένοι είναι μόνοι και αβοήθητοι, ενώ παιδιά, εγγόνια, ανήψια καλοπερνάνε και τους έχουν ξεγραμμένους μέχρις ότου φτάσει η ώρα της νομής της περιουσίας τους (μέχρις ότου δηλαδή μάθουν από συμβολαιογράφο (!) ότι ο παππούς και η γιαγιά πέθανε).
Η γιαγιά σου πρέπει να είναι υπερήφανη για σένα! Την αγαπάς πραγματικά!
Και μακάρι κάθε εγγονή και κάθε εγγονός να νοιαζόταν όσο εσύ!

----------


## Dimark4920

Είναι λογικό να φοβάσαι. Και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα παλιά, μέχρι που ξαφνικά στα καλά καθούμενα, έχασα τον πατέρα μου από ανακοπή. Από τότε το έχω αποδεχτεί...

----------


## crazyelena

Ποσό σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ μια από τα ίδια με την γιαγιά μου κάνω ότι κανείς και εσυ και έχω την ίδια ηλικία με εσένα ...όταν πεθάνει η γιαγιά μου θα φρικαρω τ πιστεύω . Σίγουρα θα πάθω κατάθλιψη η θα τρελαθώ. Δεν θέλω να χάσω κανέναν δικό μου άτομο .

----------

